# Stolen: 3 packs and 1 duffel bag in Ft. Collins



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

that sucks. 

I heard it's getting bad up the poudre canyon these days too.  

good luck finding and beating the schmuck.


----------



## jburdette (Feb 28, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the note. I hope I find this gear again - replacing it all is going to suck. 

--JB


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

sorry for that. Check the local pawn shops. Where do you live in Fort Collins?


----------

